# My smallest egg ever. Just under 3 cm



## chickenfarmer1525 (Oct 12, 2013)

It was laid by a Rhode Island


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Cute!.........


----------



## usamachicken (Oct 30, 2013)

Hehehe LOL


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

That is what they call a wind, fart, fairy or some other silly name egg. They often have no yolk.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

I must be blind I don't see it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its the dark red thing under the coin. It looks like its sitting in a little salt bowl.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I got a 19 gram egg the other day.All white no yolk


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think the smallest one I ever got was about the size of a quarter. Its amazing I even saw it it was so tiny.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow that's really small! I got one a couple months ago smaller than a quarter.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is so weird is how perfect they are. I should have figured out a way to keep the one I found.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

I know there so perfect. The one I got was a soft shelled egg and I thought I had a picture of it I'll jus have to find it.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Silly me I guess it just took me a while to figure out what that was. I didn't pay enough attention to your demonstration of the egg Under the coin. How funny!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Trust me, it took a moment to realize it too. It was the breed of hen that had me finally realizing it was under the coin.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Small eggs are just so cool. I have a couple who lay small ones every once and a while.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

My smallest is under half an inch.


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

I've had one smaller than that


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Never had a brown one that small.... my wind eggs always seemed to be white.... I started collecting them to make earrings.  They are fun little things aren't they?


----------

